
Do you live in a bubble? A quiz - pzaich
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/making-sense/do-you-live-in-a-bubble-a-quiz-2/
======
MaysonL
Only upper-middle class people live in bubbles? Charles Murray exhibits a bit
of confirmation bias here.

